# What will you do, really?



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

Scenario: 2A is "amended". "They" are making rounds confiscating guns. They know you have them, from gunstore records, CC permits, online purchases, etc. Doorbell rings and there stands an armed team with orders to search your house and take all weapons. You are alone. 

Do you go along, to live and fight another day? Do you draw your weapon and start shooting, die for the cause?
Do you hide your guns now, just in case? That makes them difficult to access.

I am an older female, living alone. I have trained and trained and will continue to do so. I do not want to live in a totalitatian state, so I "think" I will go down fighting. But when the time comes, will I have the ovaries to do that? Better to die quickly than a slow death under a repressive regime? 

I wonder what I will really do? You?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Tired of all the crap. We all have to think of new ways of dealing with these Civil Terror attacks, threats of taking away the 2nd Amendment, the Propaganda machines, the School teaching Revisionist History, the defunding of our Police, putting Aliens First above Americans, and on and on.
I believe you are going to see more *Militia groups forming. Maybe even a national Militia funded by the People. *
We will have other problems as well. China will become the Economic Global leader and America will no longer be the World leader. More jobs are going to fall, more unemployed, more without health insurance, more disease from aliens, more terrorist. The left seems out to Bankrupt the Country in ways we have never seen. Corruption has started in the Political heart like a cancer.
Just saw where Iran has violated the Uranium agreement already and Israel already saying they will not allow this. China being the new World leader will eat America alive and other countries will start go pick sides. Africa and South American for instance will side with China.
The Covid virus is just the beginning, There will be new strains coming along.
Our enemies see a WEAKNESS NOW IN THE US. They will start attacks, especially terrorist like Al Qaeda. The opportunity is becoming perfect for them. 
The new Marist in this Country have a goal. Destroying the 2A is just the beginning. Once they take away our right to bear arms, it will be the very END of America as we know it. Our Free Country will be DEAD. *We have all got to vow to protect America now and be ready to die for her.*


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess if they're gonna' put a noose around my neck, I'd rather die fighting. At least if you fight you have a chance. Especially if every person that owns a gun decides to fight as well. 

It's highly unlikely that the Pentagon's arsenal would be used against American civilians. They'd have to obliterate every single town, village, city and neighborhood. If so the military would have to destroy their own friends, family and neighborhoods. There would be absolutely nothing left for them to come back to. If the civilian population were destroyed who'd supply the military with supplies? There'd be nobody left to work the factories, farm the fields and deliver the supplies. All commerce would come to a grinding halt. 

About the only way they could possibly do it would be to go on house to house searches where they would be met with overwhelming and fierce resistance. With a continental land mass of 3,800,000 square miles they just don't have the manpower to search every home throughout the United States. Not too mention all of the remote areas that hardly anyone knows even exist. Indeed there are tens of thousands of people who live in these places throughout the United States. The armed civilian population are scattered all over the continental United States, Alaska and Hawaii. It would be impossible for the military to declare and enforce Martial Law throughout the entire United States.

The armed civilian population at around 100 million or so would vastly outnumber government forces. According to Wikipedia, there are 1,477,896 active and 1,458,500 reserve personal in the US Armed Forces. This includes Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, and Coast Guard. I'd be willing to bet that at least 75% of those who serve in the military are strong supporters of the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional law same for state and local law enforcement personnel. My guess is that the majority of service members would disobey orders, and in all probability would use their weapons against those that ordered them to do so. It wouldn't surprise me if they joined forces with the civilian population that takes up arms in the fight against a tyrannical form of government. The first to go would be the politicians that gave the orders. 

There would be a guerrilla war. The United States with it's superior military force couldn't beat back the North Vietnamese, short of using nuclear weapons. In which case there would have been a third world war and the end of all life as we know it.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Dont think we'll see the military involved in a confiscation scheme.I also dont expect it will be an all out grab.They've been at this game a long time,taking an inch here and there.Its being done as we speak with all the "red flag" laws.Little by little they are taking guns based on a "legitimate" complaints.As it becomes a common practice it will increase with false claims,if they can get officials to claim national election results its certainly not out of their reach to have citizens raise false claims against us.They monitor sites like this, dont think they dont.Somebody here goes on a rant about how some politician should die they will be red flagged,respond to that rant with anything that sounds like agreement and you'll be red flagged.They are in no hurry, as long as they are gaining ground step by step their plan is working,they've been at it for decades, why think they will change course when their plan is working.As pointed out it would be logistically impossible to have an all out gun grab.Like I said its started already and there is no push back from our side,if they made an announcement and started an all out push there would be a lot of resistance, with gun owners banding together etc. The way they are doing it now anybody that resists will be overwhelmed being outnumbered and outgunned and probably die in their doorway,the media will scream "GUN NUT DIES IN GUN BATTLE WITH AUTHORITIES,ARSENAL FOUND INSIDE.Sure, if this happens enough we may finally all stand and resist together,if its not too late to make a difference,but it just may be too late at that point, meantime how many want to and are willing to die alone and possibly in vain?I am sure there are a lot that will take that stand but I fear not enough to make any difference.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The problem most will give in before they go door to door just read the history of Germany 1929 to 1939 and you will understand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> The problem most will give in before they go door to door just read the history of Germany 1929 to 1939 and you will understand.


I don't know about that? When they passed New York's "Safe Act" it's been estimated that only 4% have complied.

For the most part citizens were not allowed to own guns in Germany from 1929 to1939 so it was easy for them to go door to door and round up those of whom they deemed "untermenschen" (sub human). After all they were the only one's with the guns.

There was also the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising, the Nazi's won eventually. However this was localized, can you imagine if this took place in every town and city throughout Europe that the Nazi's tried to occupy? Now just try and imagine our own government trying to round up every gun in the United States, arrest, prosecute and incarcerate their lawful owners.

*Warsaw Ghetto Uprising - HISTORY*
www.history.com/.../warsaw-ghetto-uprising
The Warsaw ghetto uprising was a violent revolt that occurred from April 19 to May 16, 1943, during World War II.

On April 19, 1943, Himmler sent in SS forces and their collaborators with tanks and heavy artillery to liquidate the Warsaw ghetto.

Several hundred resistance fighters, armed with a small cache of weapons, managed to fight the Germans, who far outnumbered them in terms of manpower and weapons, *for nearly a month.*

*Were Germans allowed to own guns in Nazi Germany?*

Few German citizens owned, or were entitled to own firearms in Germany in the 1930s. The Weimar Republic had strict gun control laws. When the Third Reich gained power, some aspects of gun regulation were loosened, such as allowing firearm ownership for Nazi party members and the military. The laws were tightened in other ways.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazi_gun_control_argument.

*Massive noncompliance with SAFE Act | Hudson Valley One*
hudsonvalleyone.com/2016/07/07/massive...
Jul 07, 2016 · Opposition to the SAFE Act has been widespread across upstate New York, where 52 of the state's 62 counties, including Ulster, have passed resolutions opposing the law. Upstate police agencies have also demonstrated a marked lack of enthusiasm for enforcing the ban on assault weapons and large-capacity magazines.

"That data shows massive noncompliance with the assault weapon registration requirement. Based on an estimate from the National Shooting Sports Federation, about 1 million firearms in New York State meet the law's assault-weapon criteria, but just 44,000 have been registered. That's a compliance rate of about 4 percent. Capanna said that the high rate of noncompliance with the law could only be interpreted as a large-scale civil disobedience, given the high level of interest and concern about the law on the part of gun owners."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If it came down to it, they would use dogs to sniff out hidden weapons, they would not trash the place.

Who wants to be a millionaire? Come up with an artificial scent mask.
Dogs will sniff out the guns and ammo. Something to numb the dogs sniffer


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

*"The first to go would be the politicians that gave the orders."* The first would be to start a campaign of identifying the Leaders of the Marxist movement, declare them enemies of the state and have then neutralized. BLM leaders, state Governors for example Northam of Virginia and other states where Terrorism has existed, condoned and even encouraged.
I truly believe that Trump had full plans to take off the Gloves in his second term of office. And it is not over yet. I believe even if Biden goes into office, forces will be moving against him and building all the time to remove him. And with backing of Millions of Americans.
I also believe many Americans that voted for Biden are already have big second thoughts. He is weak, the world knows this and so do most Americans. They got him, now they know they will reap the destruction and wrath of Millions of Immigrants coming into office. Wide spread unemployment, Millions of small busines going into bankruptcy which will effect even THEM. 
Not to mention a global economic knee bending to China which will effect every industry in the US.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

No need to "start a campaign to identify....." We and they all know who these commies are.Problem they keep getting elected.Isnt Northam the one that while he was campaigning for re-election had a picture of him in black face publicized? As I recall it wasnt even a speed bump for him.


desertman said:


> I don't know about that? When they passed New York's "Safe Act" it's been estimated that only 4% have complied.


And now all the non compliant black rifles are in hiding.That act of non compliance is a far cry from standing at your door and shooting it out with whatever law enforcement come knocking.Most gun owners are law abiding and if LE comes with a warrant they will mostly comply. The only reason you have people here in NY not registering the banned weapons is because they know there was no record of the gun prior to Safe act so they most likely cant be found out.To me merely owning a gun is not an excercise of any freedom if you have to keep it hidden and cant use it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

stokes said:


> No need to "start a campaign to identify....." We and they all know who these commies are.Problem they keep getting elected.Isnt Northam the one that while he was campaigning for re-election had a picture of him in black face publicized? As I recall it wasnt even a speed bump for him.
> 
> And now all the non compliant black rifles are in hiding.That act of non compliance is a far cry from standing at your door and shooting it out with whatever law enforcement come knocking.*Most gun owners are law abiding and if LE comes with a warrant they will mostly comply.* The only reason you have people here in NY not registering the banned weapons is because they know there was no record of the gun prior to Safe act so they most likely cant be found out.To me merely owning a gun is not an excercise of any freedom if you have to keep it hidden and cant use it.


According to New York State law the 96% that haven't complied are no longer law abiding. Facing prison time, exorbitant legal fees and fines, along with a criminal record. Who knows what someone may do when LE comes knocking with a warrant? Once they surrender that weapon or magazine they will be arrested, charged and prosecuted.

I guess the good news is that in order to secure a warrant they have to have probable cause. The other good news is that if you live in one of the 52 counties that passed resolutions opposing the law your chances of getting arrested is possible but small. Not to mention upstate police agencies that lack the enthusiasm to enforce the law as the article states. My guess is that they wouldn't arrest you for that unless you were involved in other criminal activities?

At any rate that law is pretty f'ked up as it will have absolutely no affect on the criminal misuse of firearms. It was passed for political retribution only. What better way is there to punish your political enemies than to criminalize their lawful possessions and or activities when you have the power to do so? Cuomo even admitted it when he stated, and I'll paraphrase: "That people who do not think like him are no longer welcome in New York". The hell with the Constitution. The hell with the 2nd Amendment and the hell with Ex Post Facto statutes** that are written into it.

You are 100% correct in that: "owning a gun is not an exercise of any freedom if you have to keep it hidden and cant use it." If freedom is not worth fighting for, I don't know what is.


*Gov. Cuomo to conservatives: Leave NY!*
nypost.com/2014/01/18/gov-cuomo-to-conservatives...
Jan 18, 2014 · Gov. Cuomo has a message for conservative Republicans - you don't belong in New York. Cuomo said Friday that members of the GOP with "extreme" views are creating an identity crisis for ...

**Ex post facto is most typically used to refer to a criminal statute that punishes actions retroactively, thereby criminalizing conduct that was legal when originally performed. Two clauses in the United States Constitution prohibit ex post facto laws:

Art 1, § 9
This prohibits Congress from passing any laws which apply ex post facto.

*Art. 1 § 10. *
*This prohibits the states from passing any laws which apply ex post facto.*

At a minimum, ex post facto prohibits legislatures from passing laws which retroactively criminalize behavior. 

Ex post facto laws retroactively change the rules of evidence in a criminal case, retroactively alter the definition of a crime, retroactively increase the punishment for a criminal act, or punish conduct that was legal when committed. They are prohibited by Article I, Section 10, Clause 1, of the U.S. Constitution. *An ex post facto law is considered a hallmark of tyranny because it deprives people of a sense of what behavior will or will not be punished and allows for random punishment at the whim of those in power.*

The prohibition of ex post facto laws was an imperative in colonial America. The Framers of the Constitution understood the importance of such a prohibition, considering the historical tendency of government leaders to abuse power. As Alexander Hamilton observed, "_t is easy for men &#8230; to be zealous advocates for the rights of the citizens when they are invaded by others, and as soon as they have it in their power, to become the invaders themselves." The desire to thwart abuses of power also inspired the Framers of the Constitution to prohibit bills of attainder, which are laws that inflict punishment on named individuals or on easily ascertainable members of a group without the benefit of a trial. *Both ex post facto laws and bills of attainder deprive those subject to them of due process of law*-that is, of notice and an opportunity to be heard before being deprived of life, liberty, *or property.*---https://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Ex+Post+Facto+Laws_


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

And the enemy makes no qualms of Identifying who they are and their intent to the United States of America.










Even the Arrogance of threating the US!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> If it came down to it, they would use dogs to sniff out hidden weapons, they would not trash the place.
> 
> Who wants to be a millionaire? Come up with an artificial scent mask.
> Dogs will sniff out the guns and ammo. Something to numb the dogs sniffer


They would indeed trash the place looking for anything that they could find anywhere. I doubt very much that they're gonna' clean up after themselves and put everything back where it belongs. But what difference would that make when you're in handcuffs on your way to a jail cell waiting to post bond? You're gonna' need a lawyer, that's for sure. Then you'll be agonizing over what may happen once you go to trial. Cleaning up your home after you've posted bond and were released would be the least of your problems.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, across the Country they are letting criminals out of jail and they want to put Honest Citizens in Jail. 

Yep a Civil War is coming for sure.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, across the Country they are letting criminals out of jail and they want to put Honest Citizens in Jail.
> 
> Yep a Civil War is coming for sure.


Makes a lot of sense now doesn't it?


----------



## CMB (Dec 3, 2020)

Sad to say, the Democrat Party will now win every election it cares about. Trump HAD to be stopped at all costs. As was said here, another 4 years of a Trump administration, would reek havoc on 'swamp-creatures' in both parties.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

CMB said:


> Sad to say, the Democrat Party will now win every election it cares about. Trump HAD to be stopped at all costs. As was said here, another 4 years of a Trump administration, would reek havoc on 'swamp-creatures' in both parties.


They'll win every election because they can now openly cheat and everyone, including the supposed conservative majority SCOTUS refuse to acknowledge its going on.All I keep hearing from the MSM and swamp rat judges is "Unsubstantiated Fraud Claims" while outlets like Newsmax show video proof as well as interviews with witnesses that saw the fraud taking place.They had a near 4 yr 30 something million $$ investigation into Trump/Russian fraud collusion based on a phony dossier paid for by the DNC and Hillary and an illegal FISA warrant yet when they see actual voter fraud they merely ignore it.I fear that even if Trump has another term the swamp creatures in both parties would only experience a speed bump and their will be no "havoc" at all.We've been hearing about "big things" coming for 4 yrs and not a single swamp rat has been taken down.Trump has been fighting the deep state all alone,not even getting help from his AG appointees.It seems to me everybody in D.C. is owned by the swamp.


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

These are bad times.

I just found out three of my siblings voted for Biden. One because her son, a bright teenager who is failing in school because he doesn't want to do the work and she wants free college for him and free healthcare. I do not understand why the other two did because as soon as the words "We voted for Biden" were spoken, I said "Ok", hung up the phone and blocked them.

I have studied Marxism, socialism, etc., and agree that is the direction in which we have been headed for decades. I think we are very close to the end of life as we know it.

All the talk of civil war, revolution, etc., I wonder. Will people really step up? Or will they just cave? Will offers of free everything draw them in? It already has.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

What will these terrorist do? They will do What terrorist do! These animals are so stupid they even destroy their own cities. Look at this picture below. This will be ALL America unless we STOP them NOW!










These were organized by the newly formed group Twin Cities Coalition for Justice 4 Jamar (TCCJ4J), an organization connected with the National Alliance Against Racist and Political Repression (NAARPR), a Marxist group allied with Angela Davis and the Black Lives Matter organization. They culminated in the resignation of MPD Chief Janeé Harteau at the request of the Democratic Party mayor of Minneapolis, Betsy Hodges, in 2017.

https://thefederalist.com/2021/01/0...turning-minneapolis-into-a-violent-wasteland/


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> These are bad times.
> 
> I just found out three of my siblings voted for Biden. One because her son, a bright teenager who is failing in school because he doesn't want to do the work and she wants free college for him and free healthcare. I do not understand why the other two did because as soon as the words "We voted for Biden" were spoken, I said "Ok", hung up the phone and blocked them.
> 
> ...


As long as we refuse to give up our guns no matter what laws they pass. We'll have the ability to fight back when the entire economic system collapses and people are foraging in the streets for food which is bound to happen when the government finally runs out of other people's money. The oligarchs and aristocrats within our government are fully aware of this. Which is why they wish to strip us of our arms.

There are only a few laws in history that are universally applicable. One of these is that the ruling classes do not want the peasantry armed. They will do what they can to convince you that to be armed is dangerous. They will attempt to do this while they themselves are surrounded by armed body guards. Idiots will not notice this hypocrisy and sycophants will ignore it. Fools will surrender their arms in the name of "safety". They will insensibly surrender their liberty at the same time.

Ineptocracy (in-ep-toc'-ra-cy) - a system of government where the least capable to lead are elected by the least capable of producing, and where the members of society least likely to sustain themselves or succeed, are rewarded with goods and services paid for by the confiscated wealth of a diminishing number of producers.

You cannot legislate the poor into prosperity by legislating the wealthy out of prosperity . . . . What one person receives without working for, another person must work for without receiving . . . . The government cannot give to anybody anything that the government does not first take from somebody else . . . .. When half of the people get the idea that they do not have to work because the other half is going to take care of them, and when the other half gets the idea that it does no good to work because somebody else is going to get what they work for, that my dear friend, is the beginning of the end of any nation . . . .You cannot multiply wealth by dividing it." - Adrian Rogers, 1931

Gun control advocates hold a blatant double standard that they refuse to address. They claim they desire a peaceful society where we can all live without fear of being violently assaulted. To accomplish this goal, they turn to the most violent entity on the planet (government) and seek to grant them additional powers to regulate and enforce their gun control agenda. How will the most violent entity on the planet bring about your utopian dreams? By pointing their guns at the people and demanding compliance. The gun control agenda will be carried out at the barrel of a gun under the threat of force and violence.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CMB said:


> Sad to say, the Democrat Party will now win every election it cares about. Trump HAD to be stopped at all costs. As was said here, another 4 years of a Trump administration, would reek havoc on 'swamp-creatures' in both parties.


Who are you Donna Brazile?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CMB said:


> Sad to say, the Democrat Party will now win every election it cares about. Trump HAD to be stopped at all costs. As was said here, another 4 years of a Trump administration, would reek havoc on 'swamp-creatures' in both parties.


Are you a gun owner ?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Is anyone paying attention as to what's going on at the Capitol? Now just try and imagine what will happen if they try and come after our guns? If we all simultaneously march to our state capitals on the same day fully armed in protest. They'd be vastly outnumbered and wouldn't know what the f'k to do with us.

I can't help but notice the media's outrage when it came to people protesting the actions of our corrupt public officials and judiciary system. A judiciary system that failed to take any action when evidence was presented to them. They just didn't want to get involved. But they praised as peaceful protestors those that were burning down people's private property and businesses along with police stations. I guess those people don't count?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Two sides, one waving the American Flag so very Proudly, for the constitution and the other side That craps on the American Flag, burns it and out to destroy the constitution.
Pick your side.
PS I love watching the CNN bag of Human scum having a hissy over the fact that so many loyal Americans are not laying down to their Commie corruption.
CNN was having melt downs today. They thought we were all going to just let them walk over us. They have really poked the bear. 2021 will be brutal hell for them in so many ways. I pray that a Protest can take place at The Virginia BLM headquarters of Ralph Northam. For sure Virginians will be come Jan 18. All real Americans are encouraged to attend. Caravans will be lining up. GOD I PRAY GOV BLACKFACE SHOWS UP! But knowing the slimy piece of scum like we do, we know he will be hiding in the Cracks like a Cockroach. Cowardly M***** ****** like all of them!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

We will now have the first unconstitutionally elected president. I don't like what happened in Washington D.C. today, but I hope the District of Criminals realize that the People can only be pushed so far then it will get real ugly for every one. Every one who took the oath to uphold the Constitution has failed to live up to their oath from cowardice or bribery I don't know or they just flat out lied when they took the oath. We are headed down the road of the " Rule of Man" and left the road of " The Rule of Law." God help us all.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

​
The Virginia anti-gun Democrat leadership is trying desperately to suppress VCDL's Lobby Day in 2021 - but they won't succeed. Lobby Day this year will be more eye-popping than last year and you will be warmer to boot!​


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

CMB said:


> Sad to say, the Democrat Party will now win every election it cares about. Trump HAD to be stopped at all costs. As was said here, another 4 years of a Trump administration, would reek havoc on 'swamp-creatures' in both parties.





pic said:


> Who are you Donna Brazile?


Sadly CMB is right on "target" with what they said. The democrats interjected a new element in elections, the mail in ballots. They were very effective in the presidential and Georgia senate runoff elections,. They will continue to be effective for the democrats in the future. Factor in that the youth of America have been brainwashed via public and college/university education for decades. Far too many "We the People" have been brainwashed via the narrative of the main stream media, they have it down pat.

As to mail in ballots. The republicans were so busy fighting for in person voting and showing ID to vote that they didn't know what hit them until the results of the presidential election showed them the power of mail in ballots.

Whether you like it or not you have to hand it to the democrats for that slick one.

Now that the have total control of the federal government brace yourselves for what will be the start of fundamentally changing America as We The People knew it.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes, they won. They won through Corruption, deceit, violence against the innocent, a Propaganda machine greater than that of the Nazi regime during the years of Hitler. There carnage and destruction of the US for two years has taken a toll of Proud Americans. We have been pushed to the brink. And now this country is divided more than any time in US History. There will be WAR!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> Sadly CMB is right on "target" with what they said. The democrats interjected a new element in elections, the mail in ballots. They were very effective in the presidential and Georgia senate runoff elections,. They will continue to be effective for the democrats in the future. Factor in that the youth of America have been brainwashed via public and college/university education for decades. Far too many "We the People" have been brainwashed via the narrative of the main stream media, they have it down pat.
> 
> As to mail in ballots. The republicans were so busy fighting for in person voting and showing ID to vote that they didn't know what hit them until the results of the presidential election showed them the power of mail in ballots.
> 
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree , mail in ballots are a whole different ballgame. 
We're coming to get your vote, instead of the " come out and vote campaign " 
The republicans should have been aware of this. 
The democrats have been practicing this type of activity through absentee ballots, many of which they call harvesting. 
I don't think there's much of a measure in place to monitor or prevent fraud


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Is anyone paying attention as to what's going on at the Capital? Now just try and imagine what will happen if they try and come after our guns? If we all simultaneously march to our state capitals on the same day fully armed in protest. They'd be vastly outnumbered and wouldn't know what the f'k to do with us.
> 
> I can't help but notice the media's outrage when it came to people protesting the actions of our corrupt public officials and judiciary system. A judiciary system that failed to take any action when evidence was presented to them. They just didn't want to get involved. But they praised as peaceful protestors those that were burning down people's private property and businesses along with police stations. I guess those people don't count?


I can't believe the biased coverage, hypocritic to say the least.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I can't believe the biased coverage, hypocritic to say the least.


If the media reported the news in a fair and unbiased way there wouldn't be as much hatred and class warfare as we have today. But they won't, they've become the propaganda arm of the Democrat Party. A lot of that has to do with our public education system along with colleges and universities who've been indoctrinating them for decades. They're producing journalists who hate this country, everything that it stands for and the principles of which it was founded. They're preaching globalism and one world order. Biden even came out and said that the "America First" policies are now over.

Biden's more concerned about foreign interests over our own. Could it be that he's been paid off by them? There's more than enough proof of that. Could it be that they have more than enough information about him to blackmail him into enacting policies that would weaken the United States in favor of their own interests? Policies such as "The Green New Deal", weakening our defense while pouring billions of dollars in foreign aid to our enemies. Such as the Iranian Nuclear Deal. Biden's even come out and claimed that China is not a threat. The same China that inflicted the world with the covid virus. I don't believe that was by accident.

When will these f'n idiots ever realize that you can never beat your enemies by appeasing them? Once you appease them they'll only demand more. Make no mistake about it they are our enemies. They want to destroy this country from within. The United States of America has always been the envy of the world. Our foreign enemies would like nothing better than to see our country brought down to their level. Now they have a friend in the White House. A corrupt criminal appeaser who's used his influence to enrich both himself and his family at the expense of the American people.

Making matters worse is a media that worships the Democrat Party and its politicians. As far as they're concerned they're as pure as the wind driven snow. They'll bury all of the corruption in spite of the facts that are staring them right in the face. They depend on a population that is blatantly ignorant as to what's going on and the ramifications that it will have on their lives. A weakened United States at the mercy of the world will destroy our way of life of freedom and prosperity. The only one's that will benefit are the corrupt politicians such as the Biden's who rule over us.

*Biden looks to reverse 'America First' policy*
news.yahoo.com/biden-looks-reverse-america-first...
Nov 08, 2020 · Garcia said that while he's a "federalist, I do believe there is enough evidence of compromised processes and break downs in election integrity by certain state legislatures that do in fact warrant a closer examination."At first glance, Garcia's decision to join his colleagues in challenging President-elect Joe Biden's Electoral College victory ...

*Joe Biden Says China Not a Threat for US | Newsmax.com*
www.newsmax.com/newsfront/trade-war-tariffs-gdp...
Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden during a campaign stop Wednesday saidChina is not a threat for the United States, putting him at direct odds with President Donald Trump. "They can't even figure out how to deal with the fact that they have this great division between the China Sea and the mountains in the east, I mean in the west," Biden joked in front of a crowd in Iowa City.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mark those words and remember them when we are settling transactions in the Juan instead of the dollar. the Left has been pushing Globalism since Clinton was in office. Basically, we've created the Chinese economy by moving virtually all manufacturing there since the 70's. Now we are seeing what our demand for low price commodities has cost us. We will no longer be the number one world economy by 2035 according to the predictions of several economists.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/26/chi...rlds-biggest-economy-by-2028-says-report.html


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

I think I will move to Belize and walk down the beach with a young sexy thing at my side (like in the T.V. commercials for it (they show an older fat man with young girl). I just have to get my wife to agree.


----------



## ronaldocannon (Sep 3, 2020)

The only terror attacks are from the damn proud boys, white supremicists and Trumphites.

Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

ronaldocannon said:


> The only terror attacks are from the damn proud boys, white supremicists and Trumphites.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk


Interesting? I don't suppose you belong to Antifa do you? how do you know it was only those three groups?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

ronaldocannon said:


> The only terror attacks are from the damn proud boys, white supremicists and Trumphites.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk


Any facts to back your bold statement? 
Congratulations on getting mommy to pay for another month of internet.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, the left never stops . BLM goes across the country and destroys everything in their path and some guy shoots his mouth of about the Proud Boys. Sorry Dude, not even close. Proud Boys do not burn down innocent Business's, Loot like a bunch of Low life Animals, and on and on.
Go on line and tell it to mud packers like Don Lemon on CNN and the rest of the Nazi Propaganda machines. They love crap like that. Their Demented Sheep feed on S*** like that. You really came to the wrong place. And by the way, We all stand Tall and we stand PROUD. God bless America!! Go back to the Knee Benders.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, the left never stops . BLM goes across the country and destroys everything in their path and some guy shoots his mouth of about the Proud Boys. Sorry Dude, not even close. Proud Boys do not burn down innocent Business's, Loot like a bunch of Low life Animals, and on and on.
> Go on line and tell it to mud packers like Don Lemon on CNN and the rest of the Nazi Propaganda machines. They love crap like that. Their Demented Ship feed on S*** like that. *You really came to the wrong place.* And by the way, We all stand Tall and we stand PROUD. God bless America!! Go back to the Knee Benders.


I put these people on my ignore list. They just come here looking for an argument. I refuse to oblige them. If enough of us do this they won't even bother anymore.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> I put these people on my ignore list. They just come here looking for an argument. I refuse to oblige them. If enough of us do this they won't even bother anymore.


I know but I just love to ask them where they get their dumb ass facts from....can't help myself!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I know but I just love to ask them where they get their dumb ass facts from....can't help myself!!


At one time I used to, where I felt that I just couldn't let these people get away with what I knew to be such bullshit. But it just got to the point where I realized that I was giving these people exactly what they wanted. So I figured by not answering them it just pisses them off even more.

It's one thing discussing a difference of opinions over certain subjects. Quite another to engage in an argument just for an arguments sake. The person that I put on my ignore list is just trolling for an argument. They have no facts to back up their ridiculous assertions. How do you engage with someone like that?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have come to the point where I know longer am concerned about what an asshole thinks, but rather where the asshole gets his/her news.
At that point I know very well what the ASSHOLE thinks and I can proceed appropriately.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> At one time I used to, where I felt that I just couldn't let these people get away with what I knew to be such bullshit. But it just got to the point where I realized that I was giving these people exactly what they wanted. So I figured by not answering them it just pisses them off even more.
> 
> It's one thing discussing a difference of opinions over certain subjects. Quite another to engage in an argument just for an arguments sake. The person that I put on my ignore list is just trolling for an argument. They have no facts to back up their ridiculous assertions. How do you engage with someone like that?


I dont'. I just like to see if they want to argue or just make a dumb ass statement. Usually they are not much for arguing, especially when they make such remarks for a first post.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I have come to the point where I know longer am concerned about what an asshole thinks, but rather where the asshole gets his/her news.
> At that point I know very well what the ASSHOLE thinks and I can proceed appropriately.


So true. All you have to do is find out if that person Swallows. In other words a CNN or left wing media sheep where facts do not matter and people become just down right stupid, brain dead. They constantly open wide to swallow anything said by these Propaganda shows.
Crapola from the African Americans like BLM would have been treated differently if they had protested the Capital. LOL, really. Protestors were actually shot and killed at DC. Can you imagine if a BLM protestor was shot??
*Billions of dollars from BLM, 40 innocent PEOPLE KILLED by them and they ran across American with no consequences and still do.*

Here is a picture where the left is OPENING WIDE TO SWALLOW. Konosha riots. Lol, Mostly peaceful, right. Hey Dumbass turn around! The SHEEP ARE TOTALLY BLIND!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

“Fiery but mostly peaceful protests”? Man, BLM has white America shitting it’s pants. What a bunch of crap. How can arson and looting be called “mostly peaceful”? Is it mostly peaceful if they don’t burn your house or business down, but burn someone else’s? America is so distorted I don’t know if it can be fixed.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> "Fiery but mostly peaceful protests"? Man, BLM has white America shitting it's pants. What a bunch of crap. How can arson and looting be called "mostly peaceful"? Is it mostly peaceful if they don't burn your house or business down, but burn someone else's?* America is so distorted I don't know if it can be fixed.*


It can be fixed if the news media would report the news in an unbiased way regardless of their political affiliation.

It can be fixed if people understood the reasons why this nation was founded as a Constitutional Republic and not a Democracy and the difference between the two.

It can be fixed if our public education system along with colleges and universities educated people instead of being subversive indoctrination organizations.

It can be fixed if we can take the money, corruption and special interests out of politics.

It can be fixed if the executive, legislative branch and the judiciary followed the Constitution as it was written not how they would like it to be.

Indeed America is so distorted I don't know if it can be fixed either? But the $64,000 question is how the f'k did we get to this point? My guess is our multi cultural society which was created by not enforcing strict immigration requirements both for legal immigration and especially for allowing tens of millions of illegal invaders from third world shit holes onto our shores.

These people have absolutely no understanding of the principles of which this country was originally founded and can be easily manipulated into believing that it's the governments duty to provide for them their every need.

*No other country on Earth allows foreigners to come in illegally, work illegally, steal jobs from it's citizens, break laws, commit crimes (serious crimes!), evade taxes, etc. etc. etc. And there are no rational reasons why we should either. There are only political reasons, and they aren't rational. *


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

The money corruption is too ingrained. I fear we are done as a Constitutional Republic. I do not think we can reverse the tide of Globalism.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The High Road of Hypocrisy

The Nazi Propaganda machine along with BLM and Antifa are the curse of the USA and will destroy it.

J*ust a few of many pics of LEFT BLM handiwork. Look at how they attempted to burn down the Nations Capital IN MAY! *









Thousands of pics like these across the US










\


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

A must read!

*Twenty-First Century Rules for Revolutionaries*

*#3: The revolution must get control over mass media and the education system.*

*https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2021/01/twentyfirst_century_rules_for_revolutionaries.html*
"Truth is defined by whatever the revolution says it is, and anyone who dares speak out is immediately silenced. Only information advancing the revolutionary cause may be heard and taught. Once the revolution gains control over mass media, it controls _all _the information that is disseminated, and once the revolution gains control over the education system, it controls the future."

Read all the rules and you can see precisely what has been going on in American and the Marxist Take over. And as Mentioned, now teaching this at a Northern Virginia Washington and Lee University.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> A must read!
> 
> *Twenty-First Century Rules for Revolutionaries*
> 
> ...


Enough to scare the shit outta' any freedom loving American. What happened at the nations capitol reminds me of the burning of the Reichstag. The media has glommed onto it in order to turn public opinion against those of us who do not subscribe to their Left wing propaganda. Using word's like insurrection and sedition. Yet they praised BLM and ANTIFA as peaceful protestors as they burned down police stations, businesses, private property and threatened to storm the White House. Along with disrupting the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court.

What selective memories they have.

*70 people arrested during Kavanaugh hearing; protest ...*
www.wusa9.com/article/news/nation-world/70...
Sep 05, 2018 · Protesters disrupt the start of the Supreme Court nominee Judge BrettKavanaugh's confirmation hearing before the Senate Judiciary Committee in the Hart Senate Office Building on Capitol Hill...

"The protests were so frequent at times that Wednesday's hearing assumed a decidedly halting cadence, as Republican senators expressed frustration at the interruptions. On Wednesday, police temporarily closed off the hearing from additional spectators at one point, leaving some seats empty.
Protest organizers defended their intentionally disruptive strategy as vital to preserving civil rights and democracy. They described Kavanaugh's views on women's rights, LGBT issues and health care as extreme and decried Trump's authority to nominate him."


Reichstag fire , burning of the Reichstag (parliament) building in Berlin, on the night of February 27, 1933, a key event in the establishment of the Nazi dictatorship and widely believed to have been contrived by the newly formed Nazi government itself *to turn public opinion against its opponents and to assume emergency powers. *
Reichstag fire | German history | Britannica.com
www.britannica.com/event/Reichstag-fire#:~:text=Reichstag fire, burning of the Reichstag (parliament) building,against its opponents and to assume emergency powers.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

*The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich. *
Read it years ago. Should be required reading. But Not in School systems of today. Banning of Books is common now. In our Area they have even banned "Mark Twain". Supposedly he was a "Racist" lol. Too stupid to understand that his writing were against racism. 
Revisionist History is now taught in all school systems. A total Butchery and pack of lies. Again the Truth does not matter. It just gets in the way.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> *The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich.
> Read it years ago.* Should be required reading. But Not in School systems of today. Banning of Books is common now. In our Area they have even banned "Mark Twain". Supposedly he was a "Racist" lol. Too stupid to understand that his writing were against racism.
> Revisionist History is now taught in all school systems. A total Butchery and pack of lies. Again the Truth does not matter. It just gets in the way.


Yeah, me too. Along with "Final Entries 1945" the diaries of Joseph Goebbels, "Mein Kampf", "Adolf Hitler" by John Toland and "Inside the Third Reich" by Albert Speer. I also read "The Decline and Fall of Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan" by Hans Dollinger. There are others too, some I've never finished. I've watched God only knows how many documentaries about Prohibition, the Great Depression, World War's One and Two, Korea and Vietnam.

It's a time period that I'm fascinated with. I just had to understand how one individual could gain so much power and wreak so much havoc, death and destruction upon the world. There are similarities going on in this country today. Whether they become genocidal or not is anyone's guess? Is it possible? Probably not to that degree, but both sides in this country hate each others guts, so anything is possible. We're already in a cold civil war which could lead to a hot one. Fortunately we have a 2nd Amendment and at least one third of the population is armed, which gives us a fighting chance against an authoritarian dictatorship. That's the only reason why the Democrats want to strip us of that right and eventually confiscate our guns in their quest to enslave us to an authoritarian socialist welfare state. One of which they will have absolute power and control.

It's interesting how everything is tied together. Had there not been World War One, Hitler and the Nazi's may never have gained power. War reparations against Germany and the onset of the Great Depression added fuel to the fire. Japan because of a shortage of natural resources figured that they could just invade China. Because of that invasion the United States cut off oil and natural resources that we were suppling to Japan before the war. In retaliation Japan attacked Pearl Harbor and declared war on the United States. Hitler as an ally of Japan then declared war on us, which made Churchill a very happy man.

The French enslaved Vietnam until World War Two broke out, then the Japanese took over which led to Ho Chi Minh's Viet Minh aided by the United States in fighting Japan. The French Indo China war broke out in 1946, that lasted 8 years. The French were aided by the United States in an effort to fight the spread of Communism throughout that area. However the Vietnamese people hated the French for enslaving them in the first place and embraced Ho Chi Minh. Of course since the French were an ally of the United States and the United States was fighting Communism, we ended up in their war against Ho Chi Minh's Viet Minh.

Of course there's more to it. But that's a brief simplified summary of what happened during those time periods.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Germany was a 4th rated slaughter, Twice in USSR and the Moa slaughters were by far worse. What is happening now is very similar to U.S. history 1850 to 1861, which tore down the federalist government we had to a federal system government. Since then the federal government has been eroding liberty slowly bit by bit just like termites eating away at the wood in your house.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Germany was a 4th rated slaughter, Twice in USSR and the Moa slaughters were by far worse. What is happening now is very similar to U.S. history 1850 to 1861, which tore down the federalist government we had to a federal system government. *Since then the federal government has been eroding liberty slowly bit by bit just like termites eating away at the wood in your house.*


Indeed they have, same for state and local governments. My God we have tens of thousands of laws on the books and they still find ways to pass more. Some are justified but I'd be willing to bet that at least 2/3rds are not? It's all about greed and absolute power and control.

Not only do we have a corrupt government but a judiciary that goes along with them. We're supposed to be a government by the people and for the people. That's gone by the wayside a long time ago.

No matter what happens we'd better cling to our guns if history does repeat itself by God we're gonna' need 'em.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Whatever I choose to do, posting it on the internet won't be a part of it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMB (Dec 3, 2020)

pic said:


> Are you a gun owner ?


No "pic", I'm not Donna and yes, I'm a firearms owner for 50 years. Is there some point to your questions?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Whatever I choose to do, posting it on the internet won't be a part of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good point,


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know I could be wrong but I think that when CMB posted that: "Trump HAD to be stopped at all costs." He was posting the Democrats and or "swamp-creatures" agenda. Which obviously was stopping Trump at all costs. They started the day he was inaugurated, actually well before he was inaugurated. Otherwise he wouldn't have followed up with: *"As was said here, another 4 years of a Trump administration, would reek havoc on 'swamp-creatures' in both parties."*

Am I right CMB? At least I hope so.

Unfortunately they finally succeeded in stopping Trump at all costs by cheating and stealing the election. Which was quite obvious to anyone who was paying any attention to the sworn affidavits under the penalties of perjury from people who witnessed what was going on.

Not only that but that swine Biden didn't do a God damn thing to earn the presidency. He was holed up in his f'n basement, hardly campaigned, refused to answer questions and when he did make a public appearance he couldn't draw flies. Trump had received something like 13 million more votes than he did in 2016. Yet we're supposed to believe that Biden received more votes than any other president in the history of our nation including the Black Militant? And we're supposed to believe that Biden won a fair election?

This whole f'n election stinks to high heaven. Even more troubling is that the courts refused to hear any of it. They should have at least let Trump's team present their evidence and have their day in court. An aid to Chief Justice Roberts overheard him say that he didn't want to take the case for fear that rioting from the Left would ensue. Making matters worse is that Roberts allowed his animosity towards Trump influence his decision. I thought that justice was supposed to be blind?


*Screaming at the Supreme Court: Is Chief Justice Roberts ...*
www.lenorathompsonwriter.com/beyondnarcissism/...
Dec 15, 2020 · Chief Justice John Roberts could be plainly heard from the down the hall screaming, *"Are you going to be responsible for the rioting if we hear this case?"* Now, like you, I labor under the delusion that, like the blindfolded statuary of Lady Justice that Trey Gowdy is so fond of talking about, our SCOTUS justices are also blind.
*Justice Roberts' attack against President Trump was blatantly ...*
www.foxnews.com/opinion/justice-roberts-attack...
Nov 21, 2018 · In a remarkably inappropriate and blatantly political statement Wednesday, U.S. Chief Justice John Roberts chastised President Trump for the president's quite accurate criticism of the 9th U.S ...

*Chief Justice Roberts' potentially feuding with Trump*
www.tennessean.com/story/opinion/2019/08/05/...
Aug 05, 2019 · *Does the Chief Justice bear some concealed animosity towards Trump?*Well, the Court's actions, defined by Roberts, may provide reason for the President to believe so. Facing intense scolding from...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I don't know I could be wrong but I think that when CMB posted that: "Trump HAD to be stopped at all costs." He was posting the Democrats and or "swamp-creatures" agenda. Which obviously was stopping Trump at all costs. They started the day he was inaugurated, actually well before he was inaugurated. Otherwise he wouldn't have followed up with: *"As was said here, another 4 years of a Trump administration, would reek havoc on 'swamp-creatures' in both parties."*
> 
> Am I right CMB? At least I hope so.
> 
> ...


Yes , I can see what you're saying . 
I Read it with a different focus.
I shouldn't have said anything , thinking about it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> Yes , I can see what you're saying .
> I Read it with a different focus.
> I shouldn't have said anything , thinking about it.


An apology goes a long way IMO.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Yes , I can see what you're saying .
> I Read it with a different focus.
> I shouldn't have said anything , thinking about it.


That's okay. We all f'k up sometimes.

By the way the Honeymooners was a great show they have the re runs on Sunday on Me TV. My wife and I always watch it. They sure don't make them like they used to. Jackie Gleason, Art Carney, Audrey Meadows and Joyce Randolf were great!!!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> Scenario: 2A is "amended". "They" are making rounds confiscating guns. They know you have them, from gunstore records, CC permits, online purchases, etc. Doorbell rings and there stands an armed team with orders to search your house and take all weapons. You are alone.
> 
> Do you go along, to live and fight another day? Do you draw your weapon and start shooting, die for the cause?
> Do you hide your guns now, just in case? That makes them difficult to access.
> ...


For all the hype, this will be an unenforceable pipe dream for the communists now running AmeЯica. They will confiscate as people are detained, red flagged, and at opportunity. Door to door is a lofty venture.
I'm sure some places will be more zealous than others to try and enforce.
We'll see how it all shakes out. Door to Door is really the last thing a stable mind would consider. Of course we don't seem to dealing with stable minds.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don’t think door to door would be considered. It would end up with a lot of dead people on both sides. The Dems will figure out a more subversive way to do it. Likely buy backs with large fines if you don’t comply, then public trials and long jail sentences for non compliers with high level publicity.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Again read the history of Germany 1929 to 1939


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

*Twenty-First Century Rules for Revolutionaries*


*https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2021/01/twentyfirst_century_rules_for_revolutionaries.html*


I also urge all to book mark this website. Censorship, banning, burning of books and all forms of Revolution take over of the American Economic system have been increasing daily. It is getting very serious. This website will give you a idea of some of the plots etc.

*https://www.projectveritas.com/*


----------



## TenMileHunter (Mar 4, 2017)

pic said:


> If it came down to it, they would use dogs to sniff out hidden weapons, they would not trash the place.
> 
> Who wants to be a millionaire? Come up with an artificial scent mask.
> Dogs will sniff out the guns and ammo. Something to numb the dogs sniffer


I'm replying from information given by a friend, but I've heard black pepper will do the trick.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Most peppers will also work but Chili peppers and kayan peppers work very well on animal noses to get them fleeing the area


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Most peppers will also work but Chili peppers and kayan peppers work very well on animal noses to get them fleeing the area


A dog fleeing an area, might alert its handler to an unusual reaction,,
Whattya think Tony ?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> A dog fleeing an area, might alert its handler to an unusual reaction,,
> Whattya think Tony ?


So will a sneezing dog.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If there is anyone who is so afraid that they would prepare for search/detection dogs with pepper, they might want to reconsider.
I think that the dog just makes the same result come sooner. If there is a warrant, they can look until they get tired of looking. The dog is just the trigger for the warrant.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Burn them down, that is what they would do to us, are doing to us.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> If there is anyone who is so afraid that they would prepare for search/detection dogs with pepper, they might want to reconsider.
> I think that the dog just makes the same result come sooner. If there is a warrant, they can look until they get tired of looking. The dog is just the trigger for the warrant.


I don't know, I think a dog comes after a noncompliance, if they have a dog, it's only legal if you ALLOW, or there's a search warrant


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

pic said:


> A dog fleeing an area, might alert its handler to an unusual reaction,,
> Whattya think Tony ?


I have about 6 balloons filled with chili power ready to go for trail riding they work great for feral dogs, coyotes, bobcats, bears and other varmints It is well known I have them and use them. I also have been known to make them up for others to use around horses that are not gun shot trained


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Remember the 21 steps. Indoctrinate schools to the Marxist Program and censor and free speech opposing?
*Virginia School Board Weighs Speech Code that Would Prohibit Criticism of Equity Plan*
*Teachers' union concerned the code will stifle speech*

*https://freebeacon.com/campus/virgi...cism-of-equity-plan-criticism-of-equity-plan/*


----------

